# any TS in NE Adriatic sea coastal towns, or suggestions for lodging there



## Travelclam (Mar 24, 2012)

My husband and I and our 2 young children (both 6 yrs old) will be visiting the NE coast of the Adriatic sea in late July early August.  We are wondering if there are any TS in that area so I can check for any last minute bonus week (probably fat chance for high summer season, but we have had luck before). This would around Trieste Italy or Piran Slovenia area.  

If there are no TS, has anyone visited that area before and have suggestions on an apartment or similar with kitchen for a family?  

We do not want to stay in Venice;  but rather just do day trip there.  

B


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been to both Piran and Trieste -  Great places to visit but no timeshare that I know of.  If you go further south down the east coast of the Adriatic, there are some timeshares in Croatia with RCI, II, and DAE.  I traded into Lavica Holidays Apartments through DAE on the beach on the outskirts of Split, Croatia a few years ago and it was great.

Just outside of Trieste, the palace built by Archduke Maximillian of Austria, subsequently Emporer of Mexico, is well worth a visit.  From Pirin, I would also rent a car and tour the entire Istria peninsula, most of which is in Croatia, as there are some very scenic old towns there, and in Pula a reasonably intact ancient Roman collesium.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 25, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> From Pirin, I would also rent a car and tour the entire Istria peninsula, most of which is in Croatia, as there are some very scenic old towns there, and in Pula a reasonably intact ancient Roman collesium.



I agree, particularly the towns of Poreč (po-retch) and Rovinj (ro-veen).


----------



## Travelclam (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks. I hadn't thought about going into Croatia. I thought with two 6 yrs olds in the car I should limit our driving as much as possible and stay in one place where it's most convenient to do day trips.   We will be coming from Vienna so it will already be a 1 day driving to the Adriatic coast.  But maybe I will look into Croatia.  

does anyone know if there's a ferry to Venice from any of these coastal towns?

B


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 26, 2012)

Travelclam said:


> Thanks. I hadn't thought about going into Croatia. I thought with two 6 yrs olds in the car I should limit our driving as much as possible and stay in one place where it's most convenient to do day trips.   We will be coming from Vienna so it will already be a 1 day driving to the Adriatic coast.  But maybe I will look into Croatia.
> 
> does anyone know if there's a ferry to Venice from any of these coastal towns?
> 
> B



I do not see any ferries to Venice listed in my Cook's European Timetable.

There are frequent trains between Trieste and Venice, and part of the line runs high on a cliff with a great view out over the Adriatic.

Piran is very near the Croatian border, and the distances are not very far.  Pula is about 50 miles and the other two Istrian towns mentioned are even closer.  These should be easy day trips.

Within Slovenia, there is an interesting castle at Predjama, about half way to Llubljiana (sp?), which is also an interesting day trip, and the nearby city of Koper is also worth a visit.


----------



## Margariet (Mar 26, 2012)

I only know of TS in Jelsa, Croatia and in Venice.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2012)

The Istria peninsula and Dalmatian coast each have lots to see and are too far apart for day trips.  I did each on a seperate trip the first time, and I think that is the best way to go. If you had the time and a rental car, the other option to do both would be a long point to point trip.  With Istria, you will need a hotel, as there is no timeshare, and the best source I find for hotels is www.booking.com


----------

